# Reproductor de mp3?

## parfum

hola. quisiera saber que reproductor me aconsejan utilizar .. he escucha muchas cosas buenas de listen.. tambien he oido hablar del songbird.. cual me recomienda..?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

media-sound/amarok, para mí, el rey indiscutido.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Llevo un par de semanas probando songbird, he de reconocer que aún está muy verde y consume muchos recursos. Pero me encanta, entra por los ojos y eso de integrar el motor del navegador me gusta, por no hablar del plugin de las carátulas, con el ipod va bien. Hay muchos plugins que le puedes añadir además de plumas (skins) que están chulos, para probar está bien. Espero que lo mejoren, es un proyecto muy nuevo.

Para Gentoo tienen un ebuild en su web: http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/Developer/Articles/Builds/Contributed_Builds

El ebuild media-sound/Songbird-bin-06_pre20080509

----------

## chaim

Tiene buena integración con el ipod? Porque yo todavía no he conseguido andar el ipod ni en banshee ni en rhytmbox y con gtkpod me lo detecta bien pero después voy al ipod y no hay música. Lo probaré a ver.

----------

## Coghan

Solo he probado con un ipod nano 4Gb de 3ª generación, y detectó la biblioteca completa de este. Pero el songbird no es capaz de sacar la música del ipod, para esto el gtkpod configurado con el modelo correcto me la ha extraído correctamente.

----------

## chaim

Pero puedes meterle música al ipod con el gtkpod no? Porque a mi me es imposible. Pero bueno, este no es el tema del topic.

----------

## Coghan

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Pero puedes meterle música al ipod con el gtkpod no? Porque a mi me es imposible. Pero bueno, este no es el tema del topic.

 Meterle temas lo hace cualquiera que te lo reconozca, el problema es siempre poder extraerla. Sí, el songbird tienen una extensión para sincronizar temas al ipod. http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/12

----------

## diegoto

Yo uso Gnome y para no andar metiendo librerías QT utilizo el rhythmbox.... pero si usas KDE o no tenes dramas de meter las librerías QT metele con el amarok que creo que es lo mejorcito por ahora!

----------

## chaim

A mi me pasa lo mismo, de hecho metí las QT y ahora no sé sacarlas  :Smile:  . Pero el amarok tampoco me iba bien con el ipod. No me lo detecta.

El caso es que me lo monta automaticamente y con el thunar (xfce4) puedo acceder a lo que hay en él, pero después ningún reproductor me lo detecta teniendo los plugins activados y configurados. Y gtkpod...lo que dije antes, me corrompió el ipod y tuve que restaurarlo con el itunes en un pc con windows.

----------

## parfum

bueno y el listen... que tal.. 

como se instala.. ?

----------

## sunbqto

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> media-sound/amarok, para mí, el rey indiscutido.
> 
> Salud!

 

   Yo uso listen por lo liviano, y me gusta su funcion de descargar las letras (lyrics) de lo que esta sonando, 

Amarok tambien lo hace?

----------

## parfum

sunbqto.. me puede explicar como instalar listen..

----------

## sunbqto

 *parfum wrote:*   

> sunbqto.. me puede explicar como instalar listen..

 

Sorry, esta el los repostorios Ubuntu lo instale en un Portatil para una amiga y me gusto mucho (ella tambien)

Pero aca en gentoo has esto (Esta en Portage):

# emerge --pretend listen

   dev-tinyos/listen

   media-sound/listen

te arrojara las dependencias que necesitas y por ahi te vas. Si consigo la info paso a paso; te la paso.

----------

## ekz

Para instalarlo basta con 

```
emerge -av media-sound/listen
```

 eso sí, si hay dependencias enmascaradas, tendrás que desenmascarlas (usando /etc/portage/package.keywords p.ej )

Cuando uno usa Qt la tiene fácil y se va por amarok, pero cuando uno usa gtk y no quiere tener las librerías Qt cargadas en memoria sólo para escuchar música, hay demasiados reproductores gtk para escoger!

Yo no necesito nada de bibliotecas, ni agrupar por álbum ni por artista, así que una buena opción sería audacious, pero lo cambié hace tiempo por mpd (servidor) y sonata y xfce4-mpc como clientes. Cuando sólo quiero escuchar música me manejo con los controles del applet (muy liviano) que incluye una lista de reproducción; y cuando quiero algo más avanzado como editar títulos y añadir música o radios online a la lista de reproducción, abro el sonata. Además de las ventajas de un daemon que es independiente de X, si los clientes o las X se cuelgan, la música seguirá sonando  :Cool:  .

Saludos!

PD: Hay otros clientes para mpd que sí soportan eso de agrupar por artistas y álbumes.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   media-sound/amarok, para mí, el rey indiscutido.
> 
> Salud! 
> 
>    Yo uso listen por lo liviano, y me gusta su funcion de descargar las letras (lyrics) de lo que esta sonando, 
> ...

 

Descarga la letra de la canción, la tapa del album, te da el link al video en youtube, las tablaturas para guitarra, tiene tantas funciones extra que podés estar tardes enteras jugando con el programa mientras escuchás música...

Una función que me tuvo siempre fascinado es la de escuchar a tus "vecinos" usando información de lastfm. El programa te ofrece por un lado artistas similares de los que están en tu coleción, por otro, artistas similares pero para escuchar online de los que no están en tu colección, por ultimo, te da una pequeña lista de canciones que escucha gente que tiene gustos similares a los tuyos, osea, que ha escuchado recientemente mas o menos lo mismo y de nuevo para escuchar online y gratis...

Lo descubrí gracias a Stolz que lo publicó en su blog...

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

> Yo uso listen por lo liviano, y me gusta su funcion de descargar las letras (lyrics) de lo que esta sonando, 
> 
> Amarok tambien lo hace?

 

Sí. Trae un plugin por defecto para ello (herramientas->Gestor de scripts->Lyrc), aunque no me extrañaría que existan más.

--Edit: respuesta solapada con la de Inodoro_Pereyra , sorry

----------

